# [H] Realm Ulduar - Sudden Death rekrutiert wieder



## Frigobert (18. September 2009)

Die Gilde "Sudden Death" sucht wieder Verstärkung in Form aktiver Chars. Wir sind ein recht bunt gemixter Haufen aus alten Hasen, die schon seit Jahren spielen, und Neulingen, die ihre ersten Gehversuche in WoW machen. Wir möchten in erster Linie eins erreichen: Daß jeder auf seine Weise Spaß hat, egal ob man nun lieber Raiden oder questen geht, PVP bevorzugt oder gerne in Instanzen geht. Raids finden in unregelmäßigen Abständen (meist 1-2x pro Woche) überwiegend in Naxxramas oder Ulduar statt, aber auch die alten Raidinstanzen (MC, Black Temple usw.) stehen gelegentlich, insbesondere für unsere Nachwuchs-Kräfte, auf dem Plan. Wir sind aber keine Raidgilde, sondern möchten für alle etwas bieten. Gesucht werden alle Klassen, egal welcher Skillung - ausgenommen DK! Natürlich stehen auch die üblichen Sachen wie Gildenbank, eigener TS-Server, Wappenrock usw zur Verfügung. Bei Interesse können weitere Infos unter


***** http://suddendeath.forendino.de/ *****


eingeholt werden. Bewerbungen bitte auch unter dieser Adresse. Ein kleines Kennlerngespräch im TS folgt dieser Berwerbung dann noch. Diese Maßnahme wurde leider notwendig, da wir leider schon Bewerber hatten, die im Nachhinein doch nicht so ganz in unsere Gemeinschafft gepasst haben. Fragen zu Sudden Death können euch auch ingame alle Gildenmember beantworten - insbesondere stehen euch hierfür die Ratsmitglieder Johndoé, Amidallaa, Mylka, Muorea und Pûssycat zur Verfügung. Natürlich stehen auch die üblichen Gildensachen (Bankfächer, Wappenrock, TS-Server usw) allen Membern zur Verfügung


----------



## Frigobert (2. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Frigobert (13. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Frigobert (28. Oktober 2009)

und mal wieder push


----------



## Columbia (19. November 2009)

nette Gilde mit überwiegend netten Leute. 

Wobei nicht ganz klar ist, ob der Name "Sudden Death" nicht eventuell was mit der Altersstruktur der Gildenmember zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

/möp


----------



## Frigobert (30. November 2009)

Du meinst, weil sich viele Member schon bedenklich dem Rentenalter nähern? Könnte durchaus damit zusammenhängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (28. Dezember 2009)

/Jahresabschluß-push


----------



## Frigobert (11. Januar 2010)

/aktualisierungs-push


----------



## Columbia (26. Januar 2010)

Kurzer Update zu den Chars (inklusive twinks *) , die ingame angewispert werden können: 

Als da sind: 

JohnDoé, Jabba*, JabbaTheHutt* 
Amidallaa, Naaboo*, Annjanka*, Ayreon* 
Raym, (hm...welche twinks waren das nochmal ?) 
Muorea, (die twink-namen fallen mir eben nicht ein^^) 
Columbiá, Mîlka, Mylka, Esfandya


----------

